# Shaving a Siberian Husky



## kwillard1209 (Oct 17, 2011)

So, I have a question regarding shaving a Siberian Husky... My boyfriend thought it would be amusing to shave a mohawk on my 4 month old husky puppy while I was at work, and I was horrified when I found out. I have been looking at various forums and have talked to a few different groomers and some people say that his hair will grow back fine and others say it will never grow back the same if at all... I am terrified that my baby is going to have permanent damage to his coat and I was hoping to get some information or advice concerning how and if it will grow back and how long that may take.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

He will be fine if he is a healthy little puppy. Don't worry about it.  Just hair, and it will come back just fine on your baby...now while your boyfriend is sleeping, give him a mohawk. ;-)


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

It will grow back but explain to the BF how shaving a double coated dog is detrimental and really isn't funny. I like Graco's idea... give him a mohawk when he is sleeping and see how he likes it!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

It should grow back fine, especially considering that he is a young (I'm assuming) healthy puppy. I've seen some older huskies that grew back all fuzzy and weird when they were shaved, but I personally believe that it was from a lack of coat care and probably a poor diet and poor health. If I were you though, the bf wouldn't do that ever again...I'd make sure he understood about that.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Should grow back fine.

But it may not, its a chance you take. I have seen TONS of shaved double coated dogs at work. Id say more then 50% of them have hair growth issues now. bald spots, patchs, sparse hair, wolly like texture ect.

But being a young puppy, I doubt it will do much harm to his coat.


----------



## kwillard1209 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok, Thanks everyone I was worried about it growing back in funny because I have had people telling me horror stories, and yes the boyfriend now understands that shaving the dog is not fun once he saw my reaction (which has now gone on for two days) I don't think he will try it again soon... And yes the first thing I thought of was indeed shaving his head to get him back lol


----------



## kwillard1209 (Oct 17, 2011)

And yes he is very healthy and growing quickly, he gained 10 lbs in 6 days so I'm hoping his hair will follow the pattern because "Daddy" didn't do the greatest hair cut job either =P


----------

